# martin monsterbuck



## blksheep (Jul 28, 2009)

from what i hear its a leopard riser with cheetah or Bengal limbs...


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i do not now anything about the MB by martin but i have shot the martin bengal,it was a nice feeling bow but i didn't like the twang that came from the string when i shot it

Ted


----------

